# Windy Rainy Day at Boot Key



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Here's some shots of a dreary Saturday morning here at Boot Key Harbor.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

We're having the same weather. Good day to look for leaks.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Except I already know where they all are. Easy to find though, just look everywhere you sit, or need to put something


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Raining up here too...supposed to get almost 4" of rain between last night and today's rainstorms... UGH...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Pretty much the same in Philly. Decided not to go work on the boat even though it's warm.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

We've had tornado warnings up here this AM and T-storms with 50 knots! It ain't time to head north yet Beez!!


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Been here 3 months, that's plenty long enough! Plus, I'm not rushing north this year, probably won't even get to Caroliina before May.

Good thing though, even being on the 'puter, there's enough wind to charge the batteries


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

That's one busy anchorage John...gee...

This is out busiest anchorage and that is in trhe peak of summer...how do you find a place to drop the anchor?


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

It's a mooring field Alex, 220 of em, I think. There is still some room to anchor though.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

what's a morring field?


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

It's where the Moors used to kill Christians, Giu


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

It's one of these .....


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

That was funny....


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks John...we don't have those 

Marina or wild, no morrings anywhere.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Raining like heck up here too - but relatively "warm" in the mid- 50s.

If this keeps up, I'll have to deploy the life boat that's kept up under the garden shed . . .


----------



## jackytdunaway (Sep 11, 2006)

23 mph with gusts to 38 here


----------



## Mary51 (May 1, 2006)

*Sunny. 63 degrees. Wind west 10-20.*

Oh, California. I'm headed out for 8-10 days, harbor hopping south, a week from today.

I so envy Giulietta his cruising grounds with NO moorings. But I will refrain from repeating my Catalina Island rant. This time.

Mary


----------



## AlanBrown (Dec 20, 2007)

Stop complaining about the weather! While it may be a bit cool and rainy down in the Keys, our poor brothers and sisters up north are getting more snow and cold weather. 

I still remember how hard it was to patiently wait for spring (May) to arrive so we could take the shrink-wrap off the boat and get ready for our 5-month boating season.

Question to the Boot Key Harbor folks. Is Castaways restaurant still open? It was located up on a canal behind Burdines. Used to serve the best alligator appetizer in the world!


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Haven't gone in there, but Castaways appears to be open. Overseas Bar had to close though.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

AlanBrown said:


> our poor brothers and sisters up north are getting more snow and cold weather.


Now don't ya'll southerners worry none 'bout us "poor" ol' nartherners - ya'll hear? 

Up here on Narragansett Bay, RI, weather's gorgeous. The sun's drying out that rain we got yesterday, trees are budding and haven't seen any of that snow since late January.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd have to agree it's a pretty day up here in New England...probably won't last too long...but today's really nice.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Wind gusts hit 71mph yesterday in Philly!


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Radar looked really nasty up that way yesterday.


----------



## wmiii (Jun 28, 2002)

The wind blew all night here on A-17 Boot Key harbor. 56 degrees this AM. Brrrrrrr it sure is cold down here.

Thinking of heading North to Ft Meyers Bch Tuesday if the weather cooperates.

Wm Mayberry
OPTIMYSTIQUE
IP 37-30

Boot Key Harbor
Marathon, FL


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

5-10 out of the NE through Wednsday night when they shift NW. I'm over on J-3. Seen Opitmystique on my way over to Dockside


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Want some cheese with that... 


wmiii said:


> The wind blew all night here on A-17 Boot Key harbor. 56 degrees this AM. Brrrrrrr it sure is cold down here.
> 
> Thinking of heading North to Ft Meyers Bch Tuesday if the weather cooperates.
> 
> ...


----------



## AlanBrown (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey True Blue! Living alongside Narragansett Bay hardly counts as being a "nartherner". Heck, when I lived up in Maine, we used to go to Seekonk for the mild winters. LOL


----------

